# Irish Tax implications



## quietrebel (Nov 11, 2010)

Need advice on the following.

Been here aboout 14 mths & want to send a decent amount of money home, does anyone know if i'd be liable to pay Irish income tax on same.


----------



## brian monahan (Sep 12, 2011)

quietrebel said:


> Need advice on the following.
> 
> Been here aboout 14 mths & want to send a decent amount of money home, does anyone know if i'd be liable to pay Irish income tax on same.


hi quietbel, the answer is yes and no all depends on your situation with your affairs back home. let me know what they are and i can steer you in the rught direction. brian.


----------



## Fozie (Sep 13, 2011)

brian monahan said:


> hi quietbel, the answer is yes and no all depends on your situation with your affairs back home. let me know what they are and i can steer you in the rught direction. brian.


sorry what do you mean by Affairs ?


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

quietrebel said:


> Need advice on the following.
> 
> Been here aboout 14 mths & want to send a decent amount of money home, does anyone know if i'd be liable to pay Irish income tax on same.


Check this link:

Tax residence and domicile in Ireland

I would assume you are ordinarily resident in Ireland (as you have only been gone for 14 months).

This leaflet will also help explain things:

RES 1


----------



## brian monahan (Sep 12, 2011)

Fozie said:


> sorry what do you mean by Affairs ?


Hi again, with this being an open forum my use of the word affairs is guarded.
This will mean are you still registered for tax back home, are you away from home for more than 3 years,how often have you been home? do you have rental income or any taxable income back home? all these factors come into play,so the best thing to do is to contact me and i can advise you on a one to one basis and it is best to deal with this from that perspective. oh and by the way UP THE DUBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

